# Rooting Kyocera Hydro Wave



## SonicRegret (Dec 5, 2015)

Model is c6740(not c6740n)  Carrier is T-Mobile (if that even matters)
Runs on Android 5.1
I have looked all over the internet for a solution, even the xda forum, and there seems to be no way to have this phone rooted as of now. I did find a video showcasing it being rooted, but comments say they its only temporary and really short. Do any of you know how to root this phone permanently?


----------



## Super.Nova (Jan 26, 2016)

Some mobiles are carrier locked to prevent you from rooting (carriers are basically jerks) by having something called "bootloader" locked.
It's highly possible yours falls under this category (like my brother's AT&T Galaxy Note 4).


----------



## AdmiralToucan (Jul 25, 2016)

Any progress?


----------



## Nyap (Jul 25, 2016)

nice necrobump


----------



## AdmiralToucan (Jul 25, 2016)

Nyap said:


> nice necrobump


I was curious since I have one of these.


----------



## SonicRegret (Jul 26, 2016)

been such a long time, but no luck


----------



## loco365 (Jul 26, 2016)

Have you tried any of the main rooting techniques such as towelroot, iRoot, and whatnot? Sometimes they just need a simple rooting application that nobody has looked at.


----------



## SonicRegret (Jul 26, 2016)

haven't tried those yet, ill try, thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2016)

Also look for frama root, king root(?)


----------



## AdmiralToucan (Jul 27, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Have you tried any of the main rooting techniques such as towelroot, iRoot, and whatnot? Sometimes they just need a simple rooting application that nobody has looked at.


towelroot - "This phone isn't currently supported"
iroot - failed
kingroot - failed
kingoroot - failed
framaroot - Error 6
whatnot - can't find an apk that works

Usually when these apps run it just crashes everything or forces a reboot. The "lookout" antivirus tries killing the process too and can't be uninstalled or disabled. There was a time where kingroot claimed it rooted the device only to immediately say it was unrooted. This stubborn thing does not want to be rooted.


----------



## legofan623 (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe the Kyocera Hydro/Rise root procedure will work..?


----------



## AdmiralToucan (Jul 27, 2016)

legofan623 said:


> Maybe the Kyocera Hydro/Rise root procedure will work..?


I see this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2307306 , but I'm concerned about it potentially bricking my phone since it wasn't written for my version.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jul 27, 2016)

Super.Nova said:


> Some mobiles are carrier locked to prevent you from rooting (carriers are basically jerks) by having something called "bootloader" locked.
> It's highly possible yours falls under this category (like my brother's AT&T Galaxy Note 4).


T-Mobile doesn't lock bootloader's.


----------



## AdmiralToucan (Jul 29, 2016)

I was able to get some kind of temporary root access with kingroot. Is there any app that can make it permanent? It resets on phone reboot.


----------

